# Pic



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

Went after roosters close to home here around noon. All the CRP was knocked over from the wet snow, but the Gaddys were thick as hell, so I decided to thin them out and get my dog some nice water retrieves.


----------



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats nothing better than shooting ducks in the snow


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Congrats nothing better than shooting ducks in the snow


Hell Ya!! :beer:

Congrats on a good hunt!! One more day till iowa opens up, hopefully no snow 4 a while though!!


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! :beer:


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job! Looks like a hell of a good time!


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Looks like FUN!! nice job, you gotta love those gaddies (poor mans mallard)


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

sometimes plan "B" is pretty sweet! the gads are thick here too since our 4 snow storms in a week barrage. the gads took the place of the few ducks that left south. we have a great variety now. i can shoot mallards come winter, bring on the other ducks while they are here!


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Great hunt!


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

:beer: That's what I'm talking about. Nice shoot. We got youth weekend this coming weekend. Send some of those south. :beer:


----------

